# Radioshack-Nissan-Trek kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Evolution. Enter red.










Curious how prominent "Leopard" still is.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

> Curious how prominent "Leopard" still is.


Yeah, I saw that too.


Maybe it's payback for helping RadioShack sever ties with Armstrong/U.S.? :shrugs:



I don't really care for the kit; BTW. Too boring for a team of that caliper. :shrugs again:


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I like, but I liked last year's Leopard kit as well.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

frpax said:


> I like, but I liked last year's Leopard kit as well.


it's like 2011 Radioshack and 2011 Leopard jerseys made love and here's their hybrid baby.


----------



## rentlef (Jan 2, 2012)

55x11 said:


> it's like 2011 Radioshack and 2011 Leopard jerseys made love and here's their hybrid baby.


Exactly.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

cda 455 said:


> Yeah, I saw that too.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's payback for helping RadioShack sever ties with Armstrong/U.S.? :shrugs:


Well, considering they all have yellow Livestrong bands on the left sleeve one must presume your assumption is wrong.


----------



## jeffmuldoon (Aug 12, 2011)

The national champions kits are cool. The US one is in that shot but Cancellaras looks awesome as well as Frank Schleck's and Wagners German one as well. I thought it was cool way to work in the national colors.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Fugly.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

lastchild said:


> Well, considering they all have yellow Livestrong bands on the left sleeve one must presume your assumption is wrong.



Hmm.

Haven't thought of that. 


Maybe that's an untouchable?


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

The new bikes are looking pretty good and see they went Shimano too. But it could be I like them cuz our team is sponsored by Trek too haha, wish I were getting one of those instead,


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

scottzj said:


> The new bikes are looking pretty good and see they went Shimano too. But it could be I like them cuz our team is sponsored by Trek too haha, wish I were getting one of those instead,


Did you happen to see the MSRP on this? $11,686.48 (48 cents? Really?)

WHOA! It's like 10 years of my bike budget!


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

Electronic shifting??


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm more impressed by the bikes than the kits!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

god bless Shimano


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> god bless Shimano


:lol:


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Local Hero said:


> I'm more impressed by the bikes than the kits!


Agreed.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm sad they went to shitmano, but whatever. Kits look good. Can't wait to see what the old guy does this year. 40 is the new 30


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dank said:


> I'm sad they went to shitmano, but whatever. Kits look good. Can't wait to see what the old guy does this year. 40 is the new 30



I believe the riders specifically requested Shimano.


----------



## mangotreat0808 (Sep 4, 2006)

Is the Schack skimping on staff, this looks like something designed by a web developer...am also expecting a pop-up window to show up anytime.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I guess Leopard's contract with Shimano was for more than one year. The old Radioshack/Discovery/USPS organisation has been dissolved, but both organisations were on Trek/Bontrager gear.

I liked last year's white bike paint jobs better than this year's black. Luckily it's the classic Leopard team kit that's evolving, not the "what shall we do this year?"-hapless Radioshack kit.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

They look as if they're all the Luxembourg national champion although IIRC the Lux flag has the blue at the top.

Agree that the bike looks better than the jersey, and that the white, silver and baby-blue one from last year was nicer.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

qatarbhoy said:


> They look as if they're all the Luxembourg national champion although IIRC the Lux flag has the blue at the top.
> 
> Agree that the bike looks better than the jersey, and that the white, silver and baby-blue one from last year was nicer.


Agreed. Was hoping for a new design, this is disappointing.


Saxo Bank kit starting to look better despite the Eagle head.

Time to do a Design Wrap-up of all of the kits?


Re. the bikes - nicer than Radio Shanty, worse than Leopard - compromise at it's finest?


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Good luck to Phil Ligget trying to tell them apart from Green Edge from the arial view!


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

if you can't win on that bike, you can't win on anything!


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> if you can't win on that bike, you can't win on anything!


It's funny you should mention that...

If Andy Schleck (Or anyone on the team) does indeed win the TDF this year, it'll be a first with that Trek frame model (Madone), I believe.


----------



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Contador won his first TdF on a Madone. 

The bikes look beautiful. I'm not really a fan of most team style bikes, but this is quite exceptional. Just need to remove the Radioshack logos.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

cda 455 said:


> Yeah, I saw that too.
> 
> 
> Maybe it's payback for helping RadioShack sever ties with Armstrong/U.S.? :shrugs:
> ...


The ProTour license is held by Becca's management group, all that was inherited were the title sponsors from Radioshack's old team. It's no surprise the majority of the styling cues on the kit and choice to continue with Shimano as the team is still basically Leopard Trek.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

^This


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I think they should have just named the team "RadioSchleck".


----------



## dwc032 (Feb 1, 2011)

No more Nike sponsorship?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Still Craft. Again: This is the Leopard organisation...


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Chris Horner shows what happens when you change from too long to correct length shorts. Now that's a tan line to work on.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> It's funny you should mention that...
> 
> If Andy Schleck (Or anyone on the team) does indeed win the TDF this year, it'll be a first with that Trek frame model (Madone), I believe.


I wouldn't hold your breath or anything though...

Like the kit much more than RadioShanty's last offerings, like the bike better than the Shanty bikes.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Ghost234 said:


> I'm pretty sure Contador won his first TdF on a Madone.
> 
> The bikes look beautiful. I'm not really a fan of most team style bikes, but this is quite exceptional. Just need to remove the Radioshack logos.


Madone's existed since like 2003 iirc.

So that would be 3 TdF's under Lance and 2 under Contador. 

Dat pro look (with the downward sloping TT).


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

They are a stubborn bunch over at Trek. Now at Madone 6.9 SSL and counting. Compare that to Bianchi's 928 L, 928 SL, 928 SL IASP, (oh blast) Oltre.


----------



## TerminatorX91 (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice kit.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

robdamanii said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath or anything though...
> 
> *Like the kit much more than RadioShanty's last offerings, like the bike better than the Shanty bikes.*


Agreed on both statements. I actually like the new kit's color scheme. The bike's color scheme looks great too IMO. I am usually biased towards black bikes though.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

cycocross said:


> Electronic shifting??


That would help Andy, right? Especially if JB has a remote!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

cda 455 said:


> It's funny you should mention that...
> 
> If Andy Schleck (Or anyone on the team) does indeed win the TDF this year, it'll be a first with that Trek frame model (Madone), I believe.


Contador won the 2009 TdF on the current generation Madone (round seat-mast) I believe.



Mr. Scary said:


> The ProTour license is held by Becca's management group, all that was inherited were the title sponsors from Radioshack's old team. It's no surprise the majority of the styling cues on the kit and choice to continue with Shimano as the team is still basically Leopard Trek.


The team is effectively owned by the sponsors. RadioShack presumably being the biggest contributor (1st name in the title), I am surprised that the kit isn't more red/RS centric.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Mr. Scary (Dec 7, 2005)

davidka said:


> Contador won the 2009 TdF on the current generation Madone (round seat-mast) I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> The team is effectively owned by the sponsors. RadioShack presumably being the biggest contributor (1st name in the title), I am surprised that the kit isn't more red/RS centric.


And perhaps Becca is still funding half the team? RS initially was built around Armstrong with a license held by a management team consisting of Armstrong. Now the team's management is Becca's team. All that was reported was the teams had merged, you don't know the contract details or the level of actual commitment by RS/Nissan towards the team's budget and the small placement may be reflective if what that contribution is...


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

There, I fixed it.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

bmxhacksaw said:


> There, I fixed it.


Nice work! Well done...


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Mr. Scary said:


> And perhaps Becca is still funding half the team? RS initially was built around Armstrong with a license held by a management team consisting of Armstrong. Now the team's management is Becca's team. All that was reported was the teams had merged, you don't know the contract details or the level of actual commitment by RS/Nissan towards the team's budget and the small placement may be reflective if what that contribution is...


I find the team kit interesting from a marketing/ownership point. Obviously this team is still very much Leopard in terms of its ownership and they have tried hard to make that obvious. Considering Radioshack and Nissan are the title sponsors of name and presumably financial interest, they really have lousy representation on the jersey IMO. Nissan has two tiny logs on the shoulder, versus the giant Leopard on the side of the body. And RS gets the front of the jersey, but with the tricolor motif and horizontal "layers" I find the RS logo does not really stand out on the jersey.

Perhaps it still is Becca's $$ providing most of the kick....strange days in pro cycling with a lousy world economy.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

LostViking said:


> That would help Andy, right? Especially if JB has a remote!


LOL! I was thinking the same thing :thumbsup:


----------

